# R.I.P. Diana Wynne Jones



## Ophiucha (Mar 26, 2011)

One of the classic fantasy authors of our age, Diana Wynne Jones passed away today after a struggle with cancer. She is the author of many great books: Howl's Moving Castle, The Merlin Conspiracy, and the Chrestomanci series, to name a few.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Mar 27, 2011)

This is sad news - I loved Howl's Moving Castle, and the sequel too.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO >.< OMG Why did I not know this >.< I absolutely love her and have Howl's Moving Castle it's my favorite and I simply love how Hayoa Miyazaki adapted the movie.. even if the original "castle" didn't move around on legs.. She even liked that he did it.. My copy of Howl's moving Castle has an interview with her talking about the Miyazaki movie e.e I do intend to go right on back to Book Worm and get the other books in that series cause I do love that story so much >.< It's s shame she's passed away, but she'll live on in her works...

I also read her Merlin Conspiracy and was simply captivated by it.. I read that one YEARS ago before I knew she wrote Howl's Moving Castle... She also wrote Castle in the Sky which is another of her books that Miyazaki turned into a great anime movie e.e


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 28, 2011)

I only heard about it through Twitter (Neil Gaiman and her were associates, and he is an active twitter user), it isn't getting much media coverage at all. Barely anything on the social network scene, either. Very sad. I loved the Castle books, although the Miyazaki fangirl in me admits to preferring the movies, and I read the Merlin Conspiracy when I was in high school and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG The movies rock >.< but Miyazaki is a freaking Genius anyway LOL have you seen many of his works? but yeah I will alert my FB friends of our tragic loss >.<


----------



## Chilari (Mar 30, 2011)

I was reading the Merlin Conspiracy last week. I returned it to the library the day before she died. I follow Neil Gaiman on twitter so I heard through his tweet. Very sad loss to fantasy literature. Howl's Moving Castle remains the only book my fiance and I have ever read together - he's not one for reading or for that matter for fantasy, but he enjoyed it.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 31, 2011)

watch the movie.. it's epic really Miyazaki brought that story to life in so many ways >.<


----------



## Worldbuilder (Apr 3, 2011)

I was really sad to hear of her death. I haven't read her novels yet, but her Tough Guide To Fantasyland is hilarious and awesome. RIP.


----------

